# Pls help.. its my first post.. Sony W900B some queries....



## armittal (Mar 27, 2015)

Hi Friends,
   Planning to buy a TV, have zeroed down on 50W900B. I do have certain questions, will really appreciate if someone can answer them to make the decision easier.

1) What's the panel type W900B uses? IPS/VA Panel? Somewhere I read that it is "like IPS panel". What does this mean?

2) I have 2 young kids at home (3&4 yrs) , TV place is pre-decided, have custome made cabinet and TV will be wall mounted and at a lower height i.e. accessible to kids . As both of them are boys, at times they hit (with hand) the other LG TV screen. Really apprehensive if they will do to this TV also. what will happen to the screen?

3) PQ is really good but is it okay to watch for kids to see such bright colors?

4) Last but not the least, max distance of my living room is 14 ft (wall to wall). So which screen size should we go for?
Looking forward to get a reply of my questions.

Thanks,
-Archna


----------



## $hadow (Mar 28, 2015)

[MENTION=125133]Minion[/MENTION] can help on this.


----------

